# Identify daughters boyfriend



## JCSS (May 20, 2018)

I am having trouble identifying my daughter's boyfriend.

He says he is 30 years old, was born in Germany and doesn't have a birth certificate.

We do now have a photo but that is all we have.

How can we get more info based on the photo alone?


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

You sound like my future in laws.
Why is this an issue,is there something you don’t like or trust about him?


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

You can always engage a private investigator.

Before you do that, try pipl.com and see whether with the info you already have, you can find some stuff. This will also go some way to defray the cost of a PI.

What red flags are you seeing with this guy?


----------



## FrazzledSadHusband (Jul 3, 2014)

May try to create, but NOT share a facebook message. Sometimes, Facebook will try to help you by identifying people in photo's??


----------



## SpinyNorman (Jan 24, 2018)

Why do you need info about your daughter's boyfriend?
EDIT:

Because, if she's so young you get to veto her boyfriends, the fact that he claims to be 30 ought to be all you need.

And if she's not that young, subjecting him to an investigation is very rude to both him and your daughter, in my opinion..


----------



## SA2017 (Dec 27, 2016)

JCSS said:


> I am having trouble identifying my daughter's boyfriend.
> 
> He says he is 30 years old, was born in Germany and doesn't have a birth certificate.
> 
> ...



do you have his full name? place of birth? Maybe you can google his picture.


----------



## SA2017 (Dec 27, 2016)

try this



Search by Image – Inside Search – Google
https://www.google.com/intl/es419/insidesearch/features/images/searchbyimage.html

Four ways to search by image. Drag and drop. Drag and drop an image from the web or your computer into the search box on images.google.com. Upload an image. On images.google.com, click the camera icon, then select “Upload an image.” Copy and paste the URL for an image. Right-click an image on the web.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Face recognition software


----------



## SpinyNorman (Jan 24, 2018)

Is there a shoeshine stand in your town? That was always a great source of inofrmation on the old detective shows.


----------



## Bodo Fraggins (May 11, 2018)

Birth certificates for German citizens living abroad will be kept at the register office ("Standesamt") in Berlin.The German embassy could request to get a copy from there. It's neither a difficult nor time consuming procedure.


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

I think as others have asked, the key question is *why* you want to identify him. 

Has he claimed to be the crown prince of Crotbaltislavonia? Do you suspect he is an international drug dealer? 

Is your daughter an adult? Has she given you his name (usually a big hint). If she hasn't, then why not? What did you do to her previous boyfriends......


----------



## ButWeAreStrange (Feb 2, 2018)

Is this an online relationship of hers or in-person? Are you worried about her being catfished?

I also echo the questions of "Why?" that other's have presented.


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

Interesting that there are no answers to these questions...


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

JCSS said:


> I am having trouble identifying my daughter's boyfriend.
> 
> He says he is 30 years old, was born in Germany and doesn't have a birth certificate.
> 
> ...


How old is your daughter?


----------



## Tomara (Jun 19, 2013)

I have to ask the exact same thing, your daughters age. What is driving your need to know more? More info is needed to give advice.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

The silence from the OP tends to confirm my suffocating controlling father suspicion.


----------



## Perry Mason (Jun 24, 2018)

Adult children are usually the first to complain if they don't like the sort of person their parent establishes a new relationship with. It is therefore only fair that in the modern world parents should have a say in their child's choice of partner. It is also common knowledge that any relationship that has to be kept a secret it generally not worth having. If the gentleman's daughter is not forthcoming with more details of the relationship, and her boyfriend is not man enough to front up and show what kind of character he has, ( a courteous and polite gesture that any sensible man would make to ensure good relations with potential parents in-law) then the father is right to be concerned. With so many women bash raped, killed, infected, and left pregnant by feckless, under-educated, ice-taking alcohol-swilling, predatory, mysogenistic playboys it is only natural for fathers to care deeply about who their daughters are dating, and want to be fully prepared to be able to protect the interests of his daughter, his potential grand-children and his own family.


----------

